# T Tops



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

I cannot afford to buy a TTop for my boat so I was thinking of making one myself PVC ? any suggestions as to materials or if anyone of you have done this maybe I can come by and check it out


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *backlashnpcola (11/30/2009)*I cannot afford to buy a TTop for my boat so I was thinking of making one myself PVC ? any suggestions as to materials or if anyone of you have done this maybe I can come by and check it out


Have you even tried to get a quote?that pvc will last 1 day.call tim breeze fabricators and get him to work you up a quote.you might be surprised


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

agreed. might as well forget the pvc. it won't work. call for a quote, it might not be that bad. alot of the price comes from extras such as rod holders. elec. box. maybe they could build it out of smaller material. anything but pvc. hate to see you waste the money. Joey


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

yea I know PVC is weak just seen a guy built a center console out of PVC and I was just thinking why not I used to work by a T Top mfg place no names very costly but they did a lot of factory work


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen several aluminum T-TOPS crack under pressure (not the welds either) so PVC would be a waste of time and the few $$$ you would spend. Many times you might find a used 1 and can have it fabricated to your boat but just remember buyer beware! Good luck on your search.:letsdrink


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We make a plain jane for around $1400. 5X7 top our choice canvas color ( remnants from other jobs but still sunbrella,weblon ect.)1 1/4 main legs 3/4 canopy ring.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw a really cool one in Tampa on a small bay type boat somehow the guy hadsome knid of electric system on itand could raise and lower thetop within itself. He had gotten a pat. on it and was actively working on production. alot of low bridges in tampa this thing was really cool. Does'nt get real cold down there thoughbut it was fairly strudy for that application. I got a pic I'll try to find it and post.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

If you try it make sure and use schedule 80. It is 3 times as thick and ridged as schedule 40


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's one from Tampa area. Guy put a pat. on it it goes up and down to get under the low bridges in the area...Pretty Kool...


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

That is the coolest looking t-top I have seen in a while. I would be very proud to have that.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I know of a 22ish CC with a PVC T Top that apparently works OK. It looks terrible with all the little cables and turnbuckles and stuff going all over the place. but I have seen the boat go out of the marina more than a few times. I'm not suggesting it but it is probably do-able. I would say just wait to find a used beat up one on here or craigslist.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That T Top from Tampa will be fine for inshore but I dought it would hold up in offshore pounding. It's only connected to the console and in front on deck. But it does look great for an inshore boat that it's on.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

As big as the Tampa Bay area is there's plenty of action from all sorts of game fish. The tarpon run is crazy and there are always snook around.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

that Tampa T-Top is pretty dang awesome, but i dont know how safe it would be to actually sit up there and drive . but hey if it holds up its got my vote for T- Top of the month.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (12/17/2009)*We make a plain jane for around $1400. 5X7 top our choice canvas color ( remnants from other jobs but still sunbrella,weblon ect.)1 1/4 main legs 3/4 canopy ring.


*<U>Use these guys!!!!!!!</U>*


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

have a # for them are they located in pcola


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Look up in this post. Tim from Breeze fabricators posted earlier.

Skip


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

The T-top not only needs to fit your boat, It NEEDS to be designed for how you intend to use it. I had to have the one on our boat re-done because we added outriggers, radar, and an oversized hard top. Not to mention that whenunderway in rough weather crew members use em tosupport their selves.So when we started running the boat hard the top would sway; Not only did some welds crack but so did some of the support pipes. Breeze Fab did a Great jop of solving the problems. Extra legs in the back (with steps and extra rod holders)with aredesigned forward support solved the problems. Of course, (hindsite being 20/20) it would had be better to have gone to an expert to begin with vice simpling saying "I want a T-top".

JMHO Billy-Bob


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

Can you post some pics of the legs with the steps.

Regard, Woody


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Will try and put some up tomorrow. BBob


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Woody u have mail...BBob


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree there is not a PVC made (Sch 40/80) that be able to handle the stress of the water. You can but universal tops from boaters world online. I have not talked to anyone that has one. I would not take the chance. Have the bare minimum fabricated. Tell them to make it easy for future expansion and build as you go.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't waste your money on the China made top. We make a custom anodized aluminum top with better canvas, plates to mount antens. and rod holders for what the stripped down top costs and you still have to mount it.:usaflag


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (2/22/2010)*Don't waste your money on the China made top. We make a custom anodized aluminum top with better canvas, plates to mount antens. and rod holders for what the stripped down top costs and you still have to mount it.:usaflag




+1 on this guy. Tim is the MAN when it comes to building a QUALITY and AFFORDABLE T-Top.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

+2! tim amd the twins are wonderful at wat they do!!

they look at it as an artwork! not some shiney aluminium! lol


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Tim is the man. Like he said, he can build a basic top or like he told me "for a little more he can build some *hell yeah *into it. A couple picks of mine.


----------



## GSGATOR (Mar 15, 2010)

Would you build a Poling platform for a Sundance KFLX16?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty short boat to put all that weight in the rear. You would be better to put a raised standing platform on the bow.


----------

